# Advice on finish for Boiled Linseed Oil on Walnut



## mrdupfx (Oct 25, 2011)

Putting the finishing touches on a new Walnut entertainment center. Used Boiled Linseed Oil. Going to use a 1/3 mix of BLO, Poly and Mineral Spirits as a finish. Any suggestions on how many coats to protect it and/or whether or not to burnish it with sandpaper or 000 steel wool? First time using this as a finish.


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

mrdupfx said:


> Putting the finishing touches on a new Walnut entertainment center. Used Boiled Linseed Oil. Going to use a 1/3 mix of BLO, Poly and Mineral Spirits as a finish. Any suggestions on how many coats to protect it and/or whether or not to burnish it with sandpaper or 000 steel wool? First time using this as a finish.


depends on whether or not you want a close to the wood look or something that looks deeper and more built. two coats would be the minimum for me and as many as several if i wanted more depth. either way you can steel wool and wax, that's totally up to you. :yes:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I use at least 3 coats and finish with 0000 wax free steel wool, followed by a good waxing and buffing. Deep, lustrous finish.



mrdupfx said:


> Putting the finishing touches on a new Walnut entertainment center. Used Boiled Linseed Oil. Going to use a 1/3 mix of BLO, Poly and Mineral Spirits as a finish. Any suggestions on how many coats to protect it and/or whether or not to burnish it with sandpaper or 000 steel wool? First time using this as a finish.


----------

